# pan fried rib eye steaks



## glotjoe (Jun 16, 2009)

Does anyone have tips on making the best pan fried rib eye steaks?


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Let rest to room temperature, season with salt and pepper.
High heat to sear, lower heat if needed, depends on thickness.
Cook until done to your satisfaction, finish with butter.

It really doesn't get any better than that if you start with good beef.


----------



## singer4660 (May 21, 2009)

This works well for me.....

About 30 minutes before cooking remove the meat from the refrigerator. Season liberally on both sides with mixture of equal parts salt, pepper, garlic powder, and onion powder. (For 2 medium steaks use about 1/2 teaspoon of each). Leave steaks at room temperature until ready to cook. 

Heat a large cast iron skillet over medium high heat for at least 5 minutes. Reduce heat to medium, add a splash of canola or peanut oil to the pan (it should shimmer as it coats the bottom), and add the steaks. Cook for 2 - 4 minutes per side for medium rare depending on thickness of steak (about 2 minutes per side for 1/2 inch steak, 4 minutes per side for an inch). Remove the meat from the pan, cover, and let rest.

Make a quick pan sauce by melting 4 tablespoons of butter in the same pan. Scrape all the brown bits off the bottom and add 2 medium shallots (minced). Cook for 2-3 minutes and add a tablespoon or so of minced chives, a tablespoon of chopped parsley and a tablespoon of Worsteshire sauce. Stir until blended and heated through. Pour over steaks and serve. 

Enjoy!


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I agree with the previous posters, although I'd also splash a couple oz of cab or bordeux into the pan to deglaze.


----------



## niznickr (Aug 25, 2009)

cast iron, cast iron, cast iron....must use cast iron skillet to get a really good high heat to sear the meat and of course, a well seasoned c/i skillet is just a must have for every kitchen.


----------



## niznickr (Aug 25, 2009)

I love to do the red wine reduction sauce myself, but your adding worcestershire sounds good too, have to try that next time, thanks!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Follow what Just Jim posted above. Rib steak in my opinion is tasties steak of all it doesn't take much to make it great. Cast iron pan also good idea if you have, Only thing I add is a drop of Worchestire Sauce.salt and Pepper.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Rib eye, IMO, doesn't need anything except salt & pepper. With a steak like that as the star you don't need a supporting cast. Follow what others have said, re: cast iron and high heat.

If you must kick it up, just before it's done to your taste deglaze pan with some cab and melt in a little blue cheese.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm with the room temp, S&P brigade. Just one thing. Dry first on kitchen paper. If its bloody, it'll bring down the temp of the pan.
Dont suppose it would make a difference on an industrial griddle or bbq tho


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Cast iron and wine can produce off flavors. Depends on how well seasoned your pan is. Keep the deglaze short helps too.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

The one time I tried it there were no off flavors, Phil. But, then again, my cast iron is all very well cured. I can even cook acidic foods in most of it, like tomato sauce, with no ill effects to either the pan or the food. 

The problem with the cab/blue cheese sauce is that it's guilding the lilly, IMO. Nothing wrong with it as a sauce. Would probably be great on lessor cuts. But rib eye doesn't need any help.


----------



## niznickr (Aug 25, 2009)

Maybe goes without saying but, ensure you have an industrial speed exhaust fan when searing or your smoke alarm may go off!!! I have first hand experience with this..


----------

